# 'Run off' into stream?



## Tight Git (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone give me advice regarding snow foam (or other chemicals) running off into a stream?

I live in a village and there is no mains drainage so anything that is used on the car goes straight into a stream that is 10 yards from where I wash the car.

Should I just carry on pressure washing and use 2 bucket method with ordinary car shampoo?

TIA


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It shouldn't go down any surface water run off.


----------



## Tight Git (Jan 30, 2011)

Thought that might be the case!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tight Git said:


> Should I just carry on pressure washing and use 2 bucket method with ordinary car shampoo?
> TIA


Surely that will run in the stream as well! If that's the case use biodegradable shampoo and snow foam likes Meguiars shampoo plus and Hyper wash, at least you will have a stronger argument if it arises


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_EnviroCare_Enviro-Wash_9.html


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You certainly need something that is 100% biodegradable as someone will report you.
This day and age most stuff is safe but the states are very strict and as such a lot of products manufactured there are top notch eco warrior safe.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Purple Haze said:


> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_EnviroCare_Enviro-Wash_9.html


That envirocare stuff is very good.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Spoony said:


> That envirocare stuff is very good.


yes i shall be getting a couple of bottles off matt on tuesday


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Bilthamber Autowash is Biodegradable too.


----------



## Bueno (Jan 17, 2011)

If you do get into trouble, just say you are giving the wild life a bubble bath =D:thumb:


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

am sure you are is more important than the wildlife


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ Again in English please!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I think that is meant to read ' im sure your car is more important than the wildlife ' .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

sk8ter646 said:


> I think that is meant to read ' im sure your car is more important than the wildlife ' .


Yeah i think that was it we all do it but often spot it in time or just as we have posted:lol:


----------



## c928jon (Aug 2, 2006)

99% of surface water drains end up in streams/rivers eventually, so you are polluting in just the same way as everyone else on here, (less a few)

Its just that it is visible, if you roll a blanket or similar up into a sausage and use it to soak up/filter the concentrated foam, then wring it out into a foul drain (sink/toilet)

I fitted acco drain channels around ther drive and connected them to the foul drain network. A bit excessive but I work as a consultant at home and one client is the EA!


----------

